# Servant to the Lender????



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Cheap Money......but still hard to pay back.

Cost of Cash at Historic Lows

Regards, Mike


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Money was cheap in the 70's also.Then came the 80's.

18% interest bites.

History repeats itself???


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

swmnhay said:


> Money was cheap in the 70's also.Then came the 80's.
> 
> 18% interest bites.
> 
> History repeats itself???


Could be Cy......lets just hope there are no more Jimmy Carters on the horizon......or Obamas for that matter.

Regards, Mike


----------



## NewBerlinBaler (May 30, 2011)

A few days ago, someone on this site posted a link to a talk given by an AG economist who predicted a cave-in of China's economy in 2 to 5 years. I've also read about the so-called "China Bubble" in TIME magazine. When it happens, China will likely call their loans to the US and we will see 18% interest rates again.

My advise - keep plenty of cash in the bank and you won't have to farm.


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Interesting thought! 10 and 30 year Treasury bonds are not callable, so they're "safe" but investors would be stuck with low return rate and the smart money will dump them early. But I agree--high interest rates are coming and soon.

My wife told me that her favorite potato chips have gone from two 9 oz bags for $5 to two 8.5 oz bag for $6 this week. The price increase is one thing; the size reduction is another!

The only things holding the rate of inflation down has been that the cost of housing has plummeted and that food and energy are no longer used in the CPI computation.

Figures don't lie, but liars can figure.

Ralph


----------



## steve IN (Jan 13, 2010)

An old timer that I hold in the highest respect once told me that even at zero interest you still have to make the principal payments. Saw on Bloomberg TV the other morning that when the World Bank and the IMF get done with Europe they will be turning thier attention to the US debt crisis and the lookout. Interest rates will skyrocket and the economy will really be in for some major problems. The one thing we might not have that Europe did is mafor riots. Most of our citizens on the government dole are too lazy to do that much work. Better get another shotgun ready.


----------

